# Marcus Smart, CJ McCollum, and Lorenzo Brown



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

All of these guys should be available around the 5-15 range in the upcoming draft. Assuming we don't make any moves, which of these guys do you think will be the best option to replace our not so good starting point guard? I like Smart because he can play both the one and the two and he can score as well as dish assists. What do you guys think?


----------

